# Meet Mossimo!



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Greetings all and Happy Monday,

I am so happy to announce that me and hubby are the proud new owners of a chocolate baby havanese boy! Mossimo (means..the greatest in Italian)... We are so excited! We pick him up October 6th!. I have been lerking for awhile on here and have read some really great and informative things so far!.. My amazon prime account has been into full effect as we have ordering a ton of things for him!

Hopefully my upload will work below with a photo... (He is 2 weeks old in this photo)


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

adorable!!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

What a face!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome adorable little Mossimo.
look forward to seeing more of this little guy


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats!! It's very exciting to be waiting to bring home your new little one!! He is so cute!!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Awwww......what a sweetie!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I can't wait to see more!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

precious little duff.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

OMG I love the name and I LOVE that face! What a cutie! Congratulations and I hope we get to see LOTS more photos in the near future!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Why can't I see the picture? strange!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Why can't I see the picture? strange!


I don't know.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats! He is adorable and he will be so much bigger when you bring him home. Can't wait to see more pictures and see him grow!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh what a baby doll! Congratulations!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your puppy!


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Awwwww, Bobby's little half brother -- or at least related SOMEhow! lol I LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

So sweet!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwww....Look at that baby face!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I love that little blue eye peaking out! Here in Canada one of our famous TV chefs first name is Mossimo!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Why can't I see the picture? strange!


I don't see a picture either???

Congratulations on your new baby! I will take everyone's word on the cuteness but maybe you should post some more pictures so I can be sure


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats on your new baby,what a doll.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Thanks!*


Thank you all for your kind words! We cannot wait to get him home in October and you can be sure I will post more photos as soon as I get'em!!!.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

congrats. I can't wait to watch him grow up!!!


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 22, 2012)

He's so cute, waiting is hard but you'll be so happy when he gets home! Congratulations!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a gorgeous baby!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats on that tiny piece of love! I'm looking forward to the pictures as he grows.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Look Mama Both Eyes!*


















Thought I would share this photo, our little furbaby has both his eyes open now!!!.. Baby blues.. would be awesome if they stayed that color!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Beautiful,just like a baby bear!So exciting.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

What a sweety pie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> Beautiful,just like a baby bear!So exciting.


That's what I thought too! He does look JUST like a tiny bear cub!!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

He is so cute!


----------



## yodiana (Sep 29, 2012)

Insanely adorable, congrats!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

More pictures please. We love pictures. Your puppy is just precious. Congrats. A greatvbook to read before bringing puppy home is A Focused Puppy.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Charleysmom said:


> More pictures please. We love pictures. Your puppy is just precious. Congrats. A greatvbook to read before bringing puppy home is A Focused Puppy.


 Of course for you and Charley More Photos!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

awww sweet baby!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Absolutely adorable!


----------

